# New pic of my Honda Civic w/ new rims



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

I would just like to say hi to all you haters out there, and you know who you are. I do not have a problem with someoene having an opinion, because it is all about self expression. Although I found some of the coments to be pretty rude.

If you would spend a little time checking out magazines every once in a while, instead of repeating what your cyber parrot freind is saying you mite be able to come up with an original thought.

BMW SCENE, is a very cool mag, those Eruo guys really have a keen understanding individuality, and are not affraid to try something different.

Any who, here is a new pic of my civic.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: :wow: :yikes: Awesome! I am in love! Those wheels look so awesome in chrome especially on black. Are those 19's? if so how wide are they and did you have to roll your fenders or any other modding to fit them. Also did you get them chrome after, cause I have never seen chrome ones for sale, but I love them. I wish someone had these on a silver sedan so I could see. What tires do you have and what size? 

Those Visions look very similar to these Giovanna rims I like. I wish someone had these on their car so I could see.


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

*Breyton Visions*

The rims come in chrome, the rim sizes are 8.5x19 front, 10x19 rear.

The tire sizes are 235/40zr19 front,
265/35zr19 in the rear, and there was no mod's done to the fenders.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Is the front windshield tinted? or is that an illusion?


----------



## Lostoros (May 24, 2003)

Sod da tay,

In your original post, you had a laundry list of proposed mods. Are you plannng to do it all? So far the wheels look pretty good. Very Bling in a good way. Are the brake rotors and calipers stock?

In regards to individuality, do what you want. I'm surprised you had to ask this forum about the warranty issues with your proposed mods. I think you knew the answer.

If you wanted us to drool over your planned mods, I'm sorry you didn't get the responses you were looking for.


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *Is the front windshield tinted? or is that an illusion? *


No the front window is not tinted, this was just your typical Caly overcast morning and what you see is just a heavy miss.


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

Lostoros said:


> *Sod da tay,
> 
> In your original post, you had a laundry list of proposed mods. Are you plannng to do it all? So far the wheels look pretty good. Very Bling in a good way. Are the brake rotors and calipers stock?
> 
> ...


Yes all the idems I have listed have already been ordered.
the ACS side mirror are already in, and they just need to be panted and installed, I've, test fitted the carbon fiber eyelids and I think they look pretty good. The Euro clear lights and, hood and trunk badge black-outs should arrive on Mon., or Tue., and God only knows when the Hamman roof spoiler will arrive.

The brake are OME, but Iam thinking about changing the rotors to cross drilled, and painting the calipers black.


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

*Carbon fiber eyelids*

Is there someone who can help me?, Iam having problems creating threads with multiple pic's attachments


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

You can only attach one pic per post, so post several times in one thread.

What's up with M license plate frame and M logo instead of front plate? Poseur


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *You can only attach one pic per post, so post several times in one thread.
> 
> What's up with M license plate frame and M logo instead of front plate? Poseur  *


If this is the car I think it is, it also has an ///M badge on the trunklid (next to the 330i badge).


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: Breyton Visions*



Sod da tay said:


> *The rims come in chrome, the rim sizes are 8.5x19 front, 10x19 rear.
> 
> The tire sizes are 235/40zr19 front,
> 265/35zr19 in the rear, and there was no mod's done to the fenders. *


Those tires in the rear seem big and I thougth I couldn't fit bigger than 19x8.5 in the rear also. I would just be afraid of something rubbing. :dunno: Looks awesome though.


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

rost12 said:


> *You can only attach one pic per post, so post several times in one thread.
> 
> What's up with M license plate frame and M logo instead of front plate? Poseur  *


With the elimination of the 4-door M3 in the US market, from everything that I have read I think the ZHP was produced, to bridge the gap between the M3 and the 330i,


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Breyton Visions*



tgravo2 said:


> *Those tires in the rear seem big and I thougth I couldn't fit bigger than 19x8.5 in the rear also. I would just be afraid of something rubbing. :dunno: Looks awesome though.  *


The sale tech at Larry's tires in Hayward, Cali, order the rims w/ a staggered fitment, whatever that means. and I think w/ the firmness of the stiffer suspension, I think you can go as far as a 20x10 in the rear. As you can see from the pic
there is plenty of clearance.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Sod da tay said:


> *With the elimination of the 4-door M3 in the US market, from everything that I have read I think the VHP was produced, to bridge the gap between the M3 and the 330i, *


VHP :dunno: And anyhow, this justifies having an M badge how? It's like sticking a MB star on a ... I don't know ... Ford


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *VHP :dunno: And anyhow, this justifies having an M badge how? It's like sticking a MB star on a ... I don't know ... Ford  *


Exactly... oh and I think VHP stands for the "prof. package" he has... 

I don't know that it's as bad as you say with the MB star on a Ford, but more like sticking "Type R" everything on the lowest base Civic or even an Insight or something like that....


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

rost12 said:


> *VHP :dunno: And anyhow, this justifies having an M badge how? It's like sticking a MB star on a ... I don't know ... Ford  *


I know the differance between a 330i ZHP an a "M" series BMW, I have one, all Iam saying is if you look at the proformance spec's
of the 95-99 M3, the proformance and handles of the 2 are comparable, In some aspects I think Its better than a 4 door M3.

So I do not quite get the Ford w/ the MB star or the type R civic analogy :dunno:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Have you seen this site? They're into modded cars...

They also have a good For Sale section if you haven't sold your wheels yet.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sod da tay said:


> *I know the differance between a 330i ZHP an a "M" series BMW, I have one, all Iam saying is if you look at the proformance spec's
> of the 95-99 M3, the proformance and handles of the 2 are comparable, In some aspects I think Its better than a 4 door M3.
> 
> So I do not quite get the Ford w/ the MB star or the type R civic analogy :dunno: *


You do realize it is the "Performance" Package and not proformance, right?

And, just a question, are you sure those eyelid's actually fit the facelifted Sedan? They look like they should go on a 2001 or earlier car, not yours.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Sod da tay said:


> *[...clipped...] Any who, here is a new pic of my civic. *


Am I missing something? This looks like a BMW to me?! :dunno:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *You do realize it is the "Performance" Package and not proformance, right?
> *


What's one more little typo in a sea of spelling disasters?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: New pic of my Honda Civic w/ new rims*



pcmike said:


> *Am I missing something? This looks like a BMW to me?! :dunno: *


modded car=civic
modded bmw=civic

That's the only logic I can see. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Sod da tay said:


> I know the differance between a 330i ZHP an a "M" series BMW, I have one, all Iam saying is if you look at the proformance spec's of the 95-99 M3, the proformance and *handles of the 2 are comparable*, In some aspects I think Its better than a 4 door M3.


The "handles" don't look so comperable to me. :dunno:

M3:









ZHP:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

wow . . . looking good . . . Those Visions are very sweet though heavy as a b*tich . . . I've got a set of 18" Visions sitting in my garage . . .


Congrats and enjoy . . . keep this thread updated as you mod the car . . . . a lot of us are interested in seeing it


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *The "handles" don't look so comperable to me. :dunno:
> 
> M3:
> 
> ...


My bad... let me clarify I ment handles


----------



## Sod da tay (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: New pic of my Honda Civic w/ new rims*



jw said:


> *modded car=civic
> modded bmw=civic
> 
> That's the only logic I can see. :dunno: *


In my initial foray into the Bimmerfest forum. I had a laundry list of mod's that I had planned for my 03 330i ZHP.

It was intimated that maybe I thought I had a Honda Civic, and not a BMW, and that some of my mod's were taestless. hence thats why I refer to my Bimmer as a Civic.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: New pic of my Honda Civic w/ new rims*



Sod da tay said:


> *In my initial foray into the Bimmerfest forum. I had a laundry list of mod's that I had planned for my 03 330i ZHP.
> 
> It was intimated that maybe I thought I had a Honda Civic, and not a BMW, and that some of my mod's were taestless. hence thats why I refer to my Bimmer as a Civic. *


To each his own (or her's) is my motto. It's your car and you can mod it any way you like. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## iczer34 (Jan 17, 2003)

you should just head on over to e46fanatics.com

totally different type of crowd


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Well the front plate and frame qualify.....


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

I love those wheels ! my god !:yikes:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, are you one of those guys who races in motion on the 880? I thought I saw you!   

Just kidding, dude. I was just hatin' on you just a little bit! :bigpimp:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I never understood "eyelids"-- what about them is appealing? I'm not a "hater"-- I'm just trying to understand this particular mod. I like how you installed the "shadowline" window trim like the 325-- looks much better that way.


----------



## possessed007 (May 26, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *:yikes: :wow: :yikes: Awesome! I am in love! Those wheels look so awesome in chrome especially on black. Are those 19's? if so how wide are they and did you have to roll your fenders or any other modding to fit them. Also did you get them chrome after, cause I have never seen chrome ones for sale, but I love them. I wish someone had these on a silver sedan so I could see. What tires do you have and what size?
> 
> Those Visions look very similar to these Giovanna rims I like. I wish someone had these on their car so I could see. *


what the heck those giovanna's are the same wheel except for the bolts?? unbelievable. Damn I have the same wheels Breyton Vision I think I will be selling them and putting back my Breyton Inspiration chromed.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

robg said:


> *I never understood "eyelids"-- what about them is appealing? I'm not a "hater"-- I'm just trying to understand this particular mod. I like how you installed the "shadowline" window trim like the 325-- looks much better that way. *


It's not a 325, it's a 330 with the "prof." package.  :tsk:

Why get the "Performance Package" to then turn around and add those lead weights to the four corners in place of the wheels? That thing must give one hell of a ride. :thumbdwn:


----------

